# Rear LSD TTS MK2 (Golf R MK6)



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

***Informational only***Not a group buy***Not an advertiser***

(Mods I'm just trying to gather information as to who is interested and relay that to Mfactory. I have no affiliation. I just want a rear LSD for my R and I assume there is additional interest from the community. Please don't lock this thread.)

FEELER! 

Background: Mfactory has developed a rear diff for the Mk6 Golf R, based on a DSG Golf R OEM rear diff. A former APR employee confirmed the front and rear diffs in the Mk6 R are the same for both dsg and 6mt; in addition the TTS MK2. However they will not put this into production until they have a purchase commitment of 50 units.

[Before anyone asks: They are very familiar with the welded ring gear setup we have, as there are similar issues with the many BMW's they offer products for. They're located in San Diego, CA and have a factory abroad. They already offer a front diff for our cars, that people seem to be happy with.]





















So who is interested?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Reserved for future updates

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

I guessing this would not be compatible with the TTRS, by chance? Would they be interested in doing a TTRS/RS3 LSD while they are at it?


----------



## ZPrime (Mar 7, 2006)

CarbonRS said:


> I guessing this would not be compatible with the TTRS, by chance? Would they be interested in doing a TTRS/RS3 LSD while they are at it?


It actually might be, I think our rear end is identical across all TTs save maybe the VR6 (which I think is using a Gen2 Haldex coupling like the Mk5 R32? I don't know this as fact though.)


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> I guessing this would not be compatible with the TTRS, by chance? Would they be interested in doing a TTRS/RS3 LSD while they are at it?


I don't think so, but I'm no expert, just an enthusiast. I believe the TTRS has a OBY coupling vs. the OBR found in the R, TTS, etc...That said I would encourage you to check with Mfactory. This all started because one guy bought and sent in a Golf R read diff, on his dime, and asked for the product.

Edit - Maybe I'm wrong, see below...



ZPrime said:


> It actually might be, I think our rear end is identical across all TTs save maybe the VR6 (which I think is using a Gen2 Haldex coupling like the Mk5 R32? I don't know this as fact though.)


I think they're different, OBY vs. OBR couplings.

Edit - Maybe I'm wrong, see below...

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

So here is a post from the thread I started in the Golf VI R forum. I've also asked Mfactory to join the thread. I'll send them a link to this thread as well.

Here you go:

Guy. 
I am the one to buy the used rear Haldex Gen4 different from a mk6 Golf R and shipped it to Hongkong at my experience. 
My coast total so far is $1150,-
This is before I get a new LSD diff. 
This group effort is the only way and last chance to get a rear LSD for our platform.
This diff is for all Haldex Gen4 units found in:
VW - Golf, Passat etc. Audi A3/S3/RS3, TT/TTS/TTRS
Skoda Octavia/Yetti/Superb
Seat 

Basically in all VAG cars with 4wd and engine install transversally 

NOTE : This is for Haldex Gen4 unit only and is from production year 2008.5 and on. 
Please let everyone one that is possible interested in this know about this... 

Let's make this happen. 

Thanks


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

Now I'm excited! This could also apply to the Tiguan and Q3? That crowd may be interested also.


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

CarbonRS said:


> Now I'm excited! This could also apply to the Tiguan and Q3? That crowd may be interested also.


I really hope, more than anything this comes to fruition. That's a good question, I'm not sure? I'll send this link to the guy who started the ball rolling, as well to Mfactory. 



Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

I would definitely be interested in participating in a pre-order/group buy. Response for the custom TT-RS 6spd synchronizer parts that Poverty is organizing seems to be good, though not everyone has actually paid yet...


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

I would strongly encourage anyone with a TT-RS considering this option, verify fitment first. This diff is based off of OEM P/N: 

0BR525010G.

This is apparently also in the OEM P/N for both the TTS and A3 Quattro used out back regardless of the gearbox setup.

I believe the TT-RS P/N begins with OBY. 


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Up. Any interest?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

If this will work on a TT RS, I am most definitely interested.


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Up. Peloquin also has something in the works. Not sure if it will go into production. 

The more interest the better, so please share this thread, repost, contact Mfactory and Peloquin directly, etc....Let's let them know we want this!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

Whilst I don't mind you contacting other companies to see if they can also make the LSD, there is one thing that you need to remember: This is NOT a high-demand part; it is a specific part catering to a specific niche of buyers.

The more "companies" you contact asking to get this done, the more spread out the buyers will be (some will prefer one manufacturer, some will prefer another), making it even less likely something is going to happen.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

MFactory said:


> Whilst I don't mind you contacting other companies to see if they can also make the LSD, there is one thing that you need to remember: This is NOT a high-demand part; it is a specific part catering to a specific niche of buyers.
> 
> The more "companies" you contact asking to get this done, the more spread out the buyers will be (some will prefer one manufacturer, some will prefer another), making it even less likely something is going to happen.


What are the chances you guys will make these? The TT RS crowd would definitely buy a bunch, but we aren't all that big of a market to begin with. 

Also, do you know if this will fit the TT RS haldex? It looks to be nearly identical.


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

We already have the designs for it ready. The only obstacle stopping us from proceeding with manufacturing a test sample (and then the production batch) are confirmed buyers.

As I am not a sponsor on here, I cannot start a confirmed buyer list. If you are a confirmed buyer, please message the thread starter to put your name down, and he can then contact me outside of the forum.


----------



## CarbonRS (Jul 15, 2013)

MFactory said:


> We already have the designs for it ready. The only obstacle stopping us from proceeding with manufacturing a test sample (and then the production batch) are confirmed buyers.
> 
> As I am not a sponsor on here, I cannot start a confirmed buyer list. If you are a confirmed buyer, please message the thread starter to put your name down, and he can then contact me outside of the forum.


Will do. Do you have any idea if it will fit the TTRS haldex? It is a gen 4 haldex, same as these, with a different controller: 
0BR Couplings Audi A3, S3, TT, TTS Quattro
0BS Couplings: Passat 4-motion
0AY Couplings: Tiguan
0BY Couplings: Audi TTRS Quattro


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

I would need to check into the fitments for you.

If you are a member of the other Golf forums, it's easier for me to reply there.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

MFactory said:


> I would need to check into the fitments for you.
> 
> If you are a member of the other Golf forums, it's easier for me to reply there.


Since this is a Audi TT-RS focused section of VWvortex, many people paying attention to this thread won't be members of a Golf forum... Sure, when I had a GTI, I read the golfmk5.com forum from time to time, but that was a few years ago now. As such, can you at least point us to which Golf forum you are referring to along with the section? 

That being said, if you want to sell this diff to TT/TTS/TT-RS owners, you will get a lot better response here... 

BTW... Still looking for confirmation from you (MFactory) that this rear LSD will work with the Audi TT-RS differential housing. Beyond basic fitment, we need confirmation that the replacement rear gear ratio will the same as the OEM TT-RS rear gear ratio.

Thank you 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## MFactory (Dec 22, 2008)

hightechrdn said:


> Since this is a Audi TT-RS focused section of VWvortex, many people paying attention to this thread won't be members of a Golf forum... Sure, when I had a GTI, I read the golfmk5.com forum from time to time, but that was a few years ago now. As such, can you at least point us to which Golf forum you are referring to along with the section?
> 
> That being said, if you want to sell this diff to TT/TTS/TT-RS owners, you will get a lot better response here...
> 
> ...


We are sponsors on both the Golf mk5 and mk6 forum, although the thread concerned is on the mk6 forum.

All we have at the moment to go buy is the oem sample that we were sent, which is from the Golf mk6 R DSG. I am unsure whether or not it will fit the TT-RS, and would need someone to help confirm this.


----------



## i0n (Oct 29, 2012)

Bump for anyone interested in a rear LSD for their car. Looks like Autotech (US manufacturer for Wavetrac) might be interested.

Check out http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7257946-Rear-LSD-Golf-VI-R.


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

UPDATE: This is moving forward, led by iAbed industries (formerly INA engineering)! TTRS diff from Wavetrac/Auto tech IS available. please follow the link above and post in that thread, to be added to the list. 10 spots left. 

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brd.Prey (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm interested!


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Post in the Golf VI R forum thread (link above). iAbed will add you to the list and answer any questions you may have.

Thanks,

DUB  

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

Up...anyone else with TT, TTS, TTRS want a rear LSD for their car?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyoo (Nov 25, 2009)

bumping this - is this a clutch type rear diff? is the oem LSD a clutch type as well?


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

kyoo said:


> bumping this - is this a clutch type rear diff? is the oem LSD a clutch type as well?


Check out the current thread:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=8247369


Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyoo (Nov 25, 2009)

checked that thread, but unfortunately didn't see anything about what type of diff the OEM was


----------



## DUBlclutch (Apr 6, 2012)

kyoo said:


> checked that thread, but unfortunately didn't see anything about what type of diff the OEM was


Well I figured you'd post in the other thread, as this one is dead... 

Both OEM and Wavetrac are gear diffs. Please post in the other thread. Isaam is very knowledgeable and good about replying.  

DUB  

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyoo (Nov 25, 2009)

DUBlclutch said:


> Well I figured you'd post in the other thread, as this one is dead...
> 
> Both OEM and Wavetrac are gear diffs. Please post in the other thread. Isaam is very knowledgeable and good about replying.
> 
> ...


ahh haha thanks will do


----------

